# Every Word Game?



## Mary Johnson (Sep 12, 2010)

Have a question 

I tried to download the game "Every Word" from Amazon.  It is a free game for kindle, I realize this.  But it says my device is not registered.  It does show that my Ipad is on there.  Plus I have made several purchases through Amazon for my iPad.  Am I just not able to get this on my iPad,or am I doing something wrong?

Thanks,
Mary J


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

Mary Johnson said:


> Have a question
> 
> I tried to download the game "Every Word" from Amazon. It is a free game for kindle, I realize this. But it says my device is not registered. It does show that my Ipad is on there. Plus I have made several purchases through Amazon for my iPad. Am I just not able to get this on my iPad,or am I doing something wrong?
> 
> ...


Sounds like the game is specifically for KINDLE and despite the Kindle APP for iPad, won't work on iPad.....
then again, I really have no clue, since I have no iPad; just guessing since you typed "free game for kindle".


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

It is a free game for Kindle 3 only.  Doesn't carry over to the iPad Kindle app.  I enjoy this game.


----------



## Mary Johnson (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks!  Just ordered a Kindle 3 yesterday.  So I will play it then, LOL.

Mary J


----------

